# Opinions wanted on Microtech OTF knives????



## jymkym_1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Any opinions would be great on the Microtech OTF double action knives, i'm thinking about purchasing one, (haven't decided yet on which model) i need some comments to justify the cost of one of these good looking knives....

Quality, function, likes-dislikes, etc.......... thnx


----------



## JimH (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a UTX70 that I modified to ba CA legal. I EDC it and use it numerous times each day. I carry it in my shirt pocket for really easy access. It is whitout a doubt one of my all time favorite knives.

Check the laws in your area. You'll enjoy it a lot more if you can use it regularly.


----------



## dksd39 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have 5 microtech knives-- 2 of which are OTF. I highly recommend their knives and have never had a problem with any of mine.


----------



## CLHC (Sep 10, 2006)

If you're looking for the double action OTFs, that rules out the HALOs. . .

The Makora is one double action in which the spring remains in an "at rest" position at all times except when deployed or "fired." This supposedly leaves no fatigue on the compressed spring when the knife is not in use and gives the user the reliability that when the release is pushed, the knife will function as it should.

The Q.D. Scarab is based on the Ultratech design and much the same double action as the Makora. This one I really like because of the large handles that fit fine in my hands. Ease of "deployment" when fired and retracted. Though some find the firing trigger to be somewhat "heavy," I find to be an added safety measure.

The Troodon has a slender handle that is contoured shape and fits perfectly in my hands, left or right. This one is also a double action OTF which Microtech improved the internal mechanism for operational reliability.

The Ultratech is the knife that set the standard for OTFs, and which the Makora was based on. This one is lightweight and slim and fast!

The UTX-70 is another slick "little" wonder that is 70% the size of the Ultratech. This one I use for every day stuff around the house, but mostly been relegated to opening letters and stuff. Light, fast and well built for it sheer size, but certainly no "Mickey Mouse" of a knife to be sure.

I have not experienced any problems with any of my Microtech OTFs, and they perform as they should. The HALO is a single action but has the most "solid" feel than the rest of my MT OTFs. This one has the tightest lock up and you can hear and feel that! Kind of sort of gives a slight "kick" if you will, as does the Q.D. Scarab.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 10, 2006)

The Scarab has dual springs IIRC


----------



## bitterman1970 (Sep 10, 2006)

I've only had an ultratech which I sold on recently..very sturdy little knife although it had some blade play open but this apparently is not unusual...however for really solid lockup and no blade play, a HALO is the way to go.

....by the way, OTF's are great to play with....Click Clack Click Clack....


----------



## rscanady (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a Makora, and it is top notch, a Scarab is next on the list for me....after I pay for the two William Henry's I ordered.

Ryan


----------

